# Pasta Pasta



## Skeletal (Aug 5, 2012)

I always thought pasta was a great way for carbs but now tbh Im not entirely sure.

Its taglietelli and theres 32.4g of carbs per 100g 0.4g of that sugar and 6.8g of protein

Is it adequate? And what sauces toppings and that could I use.

I also want to know what should I be eating to make gains? Im 11.8st hardgainer arms are weak point and im not sure my diet:

Breakfast - Bowl of Oats and a good dollop of pure set honey

11am - 2 Bananas and 2 tablespoons of peanut butter

12pm - 2 spoons of peanut butter again

2pm - Tin of spaghetti

4pm - Tin of spaghetti again

6pm - Pasta and Four Cheese mixed with Cottage Cheese sauce with 2 full chicken breasts

10pm - Bowl of Oats and a good dollop of honey again

Yeah, shameful diet. Im trying to accustom to my new goals and need some help.

Includr supplements if necessary and good meal plan..

Thanks guys


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Why are you buying your spaghetti in tins??


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

If you are after gains you may want to consider adding at the very 1g of protein to that p*ss poor diet

Also you are not a 'hard gainer', you are just not eating enough to make any gains in the first place


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

anabolik said:


> Why are you buying your spaghetti in tins??


Exactly - Full of sugar

You basically don't consume any protein of note til 6pm. Thats just crazy! Need to be aiming for 30g minimum per meal really. Ideally more


----------



## Skeletal (Aug 5, 2012)

Yeah its useless mate I know that. Only been at it a month at the most and seen slow gains..

Whats suggested?


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

As above your diet is empty until 6. Tins of spaghetti? View those as snacks at best. Try and get meat with every meal except breakfast, eat every 3 hours. You need to double your food in take really.


----------



## Skeletal (Aug 5, 2012)

Whats an example of a good meal plan?


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Protein for starters! you got almost none in that diet

Chicken

Lean Beef

Fish

Whey Protein Shakes


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Make sure you get plenty of carbs, fat, and protein.

Your diet is lacking good fats and protein. You also need some veg in there. About 3 big portions a day


----------



## ItzThatGuyShane (Feb 12, 2012)

This is my current meal plan i'm following for bulking. Obviously i've been very precise with what i'm eating but that's only because i'm out of a job and need to watch my money, but you asked for an example and I think mines pretty good.

Homemade Weight Gain Shake:1 Tblspoon of Peanut Butter - 95 cals

120g Oats - 450 cals

400 ml of Water

400ml Semi Skimmed Milk - 200 cals

37.5g Myprotein Impact Whey - 150 cals

250 g Potatoes 60g Cottage Cheese 100g of Chicken

250g Potatoes - 200 cals

100g Cottage Cheese - 65 cals

100g Chicken - 140 cals

Post Workout Shake

2 Tuna Mayo Sandwiches (approx half a tin of tuna left for later on)

4 x Wholemeal bread - 380 Cals

2 Tins of Tuna - 260 cals

Mayo Lite - 50 cals

Weight Gain Shake:

1 Tblspoon of Peanut Butter - 95 cals

120g Oats - 450 cals

400 ml of Water

400ml Semi Skimmed Milk - 200 cals

Bananna - Approx 95 cals

37.5g Myprotein Impact Whey - 150 cals

100g Chicken with Leftover tuna and 195g Brown Rice

Chicken - 140 Cals

Rice - 216 Cals

5 whole eggs with 1 egg white

300g Cottage Cheese

Total Calories 4,251


----------



## Bear89 (Mar 28, 2012)

Meal 1 6.30am

30g oats with water. Protein shake

Meal 2 8.00 am

4 egg whites one whole egg. 1 brown bread

Meal 3 11.00am

Chicken and broccoli

12.00pm handful of almond and piece of fruit

Meal 4 2.00pm

2 chicken breasts and brown rice/sweet potato

Pre work out shake and oatcake with spoon of peanut butter

Post work out shake

Meal 5 7.00pm

Steak and brown rice

Meal 6 9.30pm

Scrambled egg and 1 brown bread

Meal 7 11.30

Slow release protein shake mixed with quark

Add in a few litres of water and you will be good to go.

Don't worry about complicating with supplements yet.


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

You're eating 2 chicken breasts which is good but both at the same time. Have one for your lunch and one for dinner. Get some brown rice in there instead of pasta. You need some green veg in there too.

Here's a sample meal plan similar to mine:

Meal 1 Protein shake with oats, whole milk and banana

Meal 2 Chicken breast and brown rice with veg

Meal 3 Protein shake with whole milk and oats and an apple

Meal 4 Lean minced beef or chicken breast and pasta/rice with veg

Meal 5 Cottage cheese, peanut butter

I don't eat salad but you should lol I'm sure ppl will tear this apart but it works for me and it's the best I can manage.


----------

